# Drones?



## Ramjet (Oct 12, 2017)

Anybody got one?

Just purchased a DJI Mavic Pro.
First drone,don't know what to expect..


----------



## Open_Mind (Oct 12, 2017)

Make sure you do the FAA registration & follow any local ordinances.  Pre-programmed flight paths are easier than freestyle shots until you get the hang of it. The "follow me" mode is awesomesauce. Watch out for trees & long hair.

Oh, and you may find operating the controls with your paw gloves on may be tricky...


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Oct 12, 2017)

My buddy has one of those, it's an incredible machine.  The low battery RTU feature saved his hide several times.


----------



## Ramjet (Oct 21, 2017)

Thanks for the advice guys...

Been screwing around with it for a couple days,and it's awesome!!!Better than expected...

Here's my second flight.
Still learning so didn't go far,starting to get the hang of it


----------



## Simo (Oct 21, 2017)

I find the idea kind of interesting, of just having this mindless drone that obeys all of your commands, and does whatever you say, at least initially, but after a while, I think as a sexual paradigm it gets sorta boring.

Edit: Oh...ooops..._that_ kind!


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Oct 21, 2017)

I work in a call center.. I am a drone...


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Oct 21, 2017)

Mavic's stabilization software is its biggest benefit.  Even in winds, it's ultra-steady.


----------



## Ramjet (Oct 21, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Mavic's stabilization software is its biggest benefit.  Even in winds, it's ultra-steady.



It sure is!!
Regardless of top speed or high winds,you could never tell with the camera..

Weird if I play the vid on the page it's all blurry...Its 720p on the actual YouTube vid..


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Oct 21, 2017)

Ramjet556 said:


> It sure is!!
> Regardless of top speed or high winds,you could never tell with the camera..
> 
> Weird if I play the vid on the page it's all blurry...Its 720p on the actual YouTube vid..



Ramjet every time I see your name I think.. " car ramrod, say car ramrod!!!"


----------



## Ramjet (Oct 21, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> Ramjet every time I see your name I think.. " car ramrod, say car ramrod!!!"



As long as I get a liter of cola,I'll say car ramrod


----------



## Ramjet (Oct 21, 2017)

Yup the return to home feature saved my ass today..Haha..

Worked like a charm...


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Oct 21, 2017)

As long as there's nothing in the way on the return route.


----------



## Ramjet (Oct 22, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> As long as there's nothing in the way on the return route.




Me no dumb,I set the return home ceiling at 60m so it would clear all trees/powerlines

Having a started launch point clear of surrounding tree's/obstacles helps too..


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 22, 2017)

Strap a gun to it, go hunting.


----------



## Ramjet (Oct 22, 2017)

Higher we go!!
Use the actual link to get 720p,the thumbnail (at least for me) is 480p


----------



## Ramjet (Oct 30, 2017)

I'm having way too much fun with this thing...


----------



## Crimcyan (Oct 30, 2017)

Never tried a drone but I had a helicopter once, couldn't fly the thing to save my life. Now I just race 1:10 and 1:8 scale rc buggies and trucks, not as expensive when a crash them.


----------



## Ramjet (Oct 30, 2017)

I'm a natural flier.
Have yet to crash this thing,way to easy to fly

Logged about 3hrs today..Got up to max height..


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Oct 30, 2017)

those are cool videos
also their is a big drone/RC plane group called flitetest you should try looking into


----------



## Crimcyan (Oct 30, 2017)

Ramjet556 said:


> I'm a natural flier.
> Have yet to crash this this,way to easy to fly
> 
> Logged about 3hrs today..Got up to max height..


Is that just outside of drumheller?


----------



## Ramjet (Oct 30, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Is that just outside of drumheller?



Good eye @Crimcyan

East Coulee to be exact,20km East of Drumheller.


----------



## Crimcyan (Oct 30, 2017)

Ramjet556 said:


> Good eye @Crimcyan
> 
> East Coulee to be exact,20km East of Drumheller.


I was worried for a second I was gonna be way off. I was up there last summer for a few days after biking at Panorama and just loved that area, I spent hours just climbing around the badlands, driving along the river. Probably one of my favorite spots in alberta.
Was such a nice break from all the flatlands driving up to Edmonton


----------



## Ramjet (Nov 28, 2017)

Winter wonderland...
I hate snow


----------



## Magnavox (Dec 6, 2017)

I have a few planes. I perfer fixed wing planes because of their endurance .
The small ones are models that I added 25 mw aoi cameras to, they work suprisingly well.
The large one is a Skyhunter

600 mw transmitter (up to 2 miles range)
Eagletree vector system with GPS and return to home (yes, I have had some fly away)
around 10 minutes flight time (5000 mah, 14.8 volt battery)
Dronie McDroneFace is an eachine Racer 250. The tiny one with the green props is an Eachine E10 toy drone with a new cam and uprated motors.


----------



## Magnavox (Dec 6, 2017)

The quality is sub par because of the loss of data during conversion from analog to digital.


----------



## Magnavox (Dec 19, 2017)

Kaiyote said:


> Would you recommend the eachine 250? Looked at that a few months ago, been tryna get into the racing drone game.
> Impossible to decide what to buy first.


I don't like the antenna set up: it sticks strait up, so its easy to shear it off in a crash. The other problem is that the whole base of the model is a printed circuit board, so upgrade options (for cams and motors) are limited. The headlights don't help at night and the tail lights need to be removed to fit a 2200 mah battery.

The entire model is a bit dated, but good for starting out. and cheap. I think the Wizard is the updated version.

If you are looking  for better advice on options I would head over to rcgroups and look through their multi-coptor section.


----------



## Magnavox (Dec 19, 2017)

Kaiyote said:


> What would you recommend I buy first, I was thinking the transmitter/controller? Specifically this guy: *FrSky Taranis X9D*


yes, that's a good one. FrSky is a great brand.


----------



## Magnavox (Dec 19, 2017)

JackieR said:


> Drones are annoying and useless


just like you


----------



## Magnavox (Dec 20, 2017)

So a funny thing happened today while I was flying. I was under the goggles when I heard the sound of paw coming toward me. I started to get worried that a deer or coyote was coming toward me. Suddenly I feel two dogs jump up on legs from either side and start sniffing me.  By now I had my plane on the ground and was able to peek down and see a German Shepard and Boxer trying to get my attention.

Just Good Dogs being good dogs.

The owner came up huffing and puffing and apologized for their behavior. He hadn't been paying attention when he let them off their leashes


----------



## Ramjet (Dec 24, 2017)

Magnavox said:


> So a funny thing happened today while I was flying. I was under the goggles when I heard the sound of paw coming toward me. I started to get worried that a deer or coyote was coming toward me. Suddenly I feel two dogs jump up on legs from either side and start sniffing me.  By now I had my plane on the ground and was able to peek down and see a German Shepard and Boxer trying to get my attention.
> 
> Just Good Dogs being good dogs.
> 
> The owner came up huffing and puffing and apologized for their behavior. He hadn't been paying attention when he let them off their leashes




Question for you...

Is their any FPV goggles compatible with Dji's Drones other then their ulgy,big,proprietary device?


----------



## Dgenris (Dec 26, 2017)

Kaiyote said:


> Would you recommend the eachine 250? Looked at that a few months ago, been tryna get into the racing drone game.
> Impossible to decide what to buy first.



Why not consider building one?

Half the fun of this hobby comes from the option to build up and customize nearly everything to your own preference. 
Arguably, that's a more cost-effective route as well. 

But before you do that, I'd highly recommend you either buy a cheaper, toy quadcopter you can practice flying first-person-video with. Or perhaps investing in a virtual flight simulator. 

No point in destroying something you spent $200+ on, simply mastering the basics of FPV...


----------



## Magnavox (Dec 27, 2017)

Ramjet556 said:


> Is their any FPV goggles compatible with Dji's Drones other then their ulgy,big,proprietary device?


Not that I know of. You could run an independent fpv setup.



Dgenris said:


> I'd highly recommend you either buy a cheaper, toy quadcopter you can practice flying first-person-video with



Tiny Whoop recipe : I recommend this size quad for starting out. Its small and light so it doesn't break much. Its cheap and simple.
Eachine E10
3.6 gram AOI camera with mount
goggles or 5.8 receiver

or buy one complete


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 27, 2017)

So have you won the war on terrorism yet or chase them Mexicans back across the border with said drone? Do your country proud now.


----------



## Ramjet (Dec 28, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> So have you won the war on terrorism yet or chase them Mexicans back across the border with said drone? Do your country proud now.




Workin on it


----------



## Magnavox (Dec 28, 2017)

I would but some gay-transgender-mexican-terrorist-weed stole my drone!

I bet they were vegitarians too.


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 28, 2017)

I have a small cheap drone by the company Propel.

Its not much, and half the time it dosen't even work, but I love flying it over the cotton field in front of my house


----------



## Ramjet (Jan 22, 2018)

Here's some more cool pics...
DJI Mavic Pro


----------



## Magnavox (Jan 22, 2018)

Love 'em.
I've got to figure out a way I can do some low light flying. I love the little puddles of light you see from the cars and streetlamps.


----------



## Ramjet (Jan 22, 2018)

Magnavox said:


> Love 'em.
> I've got to figure out a way I can do some low light flying. I love the little puddles of light you see from the cars and streetlamps.



I want a RC Jet

Video's wicked,thanks!!
Love FPV


----------



## Ramjet (Jan 22, 2018)

The range on this thing is bananas

Got out to 3km today...


----------



## ruthkingeux (Jul 25, 2020)

I had different drones all types, shapes and sizes. One day I found this place called top-10-drones.com: Meet the World’s Smallest Camera Drone - Top 10 Best Drones - 2020 and found a model that I was searching for a few months. It is a small electronic gadget that you can clasp in the palm of your hands and once you let it go it goes like a small bird. It has a lot of memory and quality of the camera is on a high level. I am really glad that I found this model because I finally found something that I enjoy and can search my stuff in small holes.


----------



## Joni (Jul 25, 2020)

Me and my bf @ConorHyena have a racecopter



getting better and better at flying it.


----------



## WolfLight (Nov 1, 2020)

i thought about getting one but ill end up using it for a while then i get bored of it  soo i probably wont xD


----------



## Marius Merganser (Nov 11, 2020)

I had two drones, both by Holy Stone.
The first one I lost after 5 minutes on it's maiden flight.  Something went wrong with the calibration and I couldn't correct for the drift.  It went down nearby in a field of very tall weeds and despite hours of searching (even with a metal detector), it was never recovered.

I put my name and phone number on the second one and it had lots of blinky lights and didn't seem to go higher than about 30 feet.  Used it a few times until one day it decided it could suddenly go higher than 30 feet.  Much higher.  I guess it went out of range and disappeared in the sky and never saw it again.  A month later someone sent me a picture of it but would not reply when I asked about recovering it.  

Both were prizes, so at least they didn't cost me anything.


----------

